# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Proprit socket.available renvoie toujours zro sur le serveur

## Depite

Bonjour,

Je dcouvre et essaie de bien comprendre les mcanismes de la communication synchrone par Sockets entre un serveur et un client.

Du ct de mon client la proprit .available renvoie bien le nombre d'octets prsents dans le tampon lorsqu'il y en a et je peux l'utiliser pour dimensionner mon buffer et dclencher la lecture.

Par contre, du ct serveur cette proprit reste dsesprment  zro.

Voici un extrait de code de la partie serveur:


```

```

Qu'en pensez-vous, est-ce normal ? cette proprit n'est-elle pas applicable du ct du serveur ?  ::weird:: 

Merci pour vos rponses.

----------

